# Toro CCR 3650 RPM issue



## govenatorx (Jan 28, 2011)

I brought my Toro CCR3650 snowblower to a local shop to address this issue but the machine still presents the same symptoms. I plan on bringing it back but I want to research the issues prior to bringing it back.

It starts up okay and runs at a normal RPM (by my ear, not by a tachometer), but it sounds to be similar to my dad's machine. After clearing snow for a little while, with the engine being under load, after it throws all of the snow, and is no longer under load, the engine revs up way over the original RPM that it was at. This over-rev is very high, and then the engine settles down a little, but now runs at a higher RPM than when it was started. 

Does anyone have any suggestions on this? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Could just be the throttle plate is gummed up and is sticking just enough that the return spring is slow to pull it back. Could also be the return spring is weak. You may be getting snow in there somewhere and freezing things up as well.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

I agree with shryp, i think he hit the nail on the head.


----------



## govenatorx (Jan 28, 2011)

After inspecting the throttle spring, I found that it was never replaced by the repair shop as promised. The more I put faith in contractors, the more I have that faith destroyed. I just don't trust anyone anymore.

I bought my own spring and found a more current (but not the most current) engine manual for the R-tek engine. I changed the spring, used an RPM gauge, and dialed the machine in. All is good now. Thank you for your help on this.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

govenatorx said:


> I just don't trust anyone anymore.


 You can trust us govenatorx.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It's a shame but you really do need to keep an eye on anyone you're paying for service to make sure you get that service.


----------

